# Hopper For SCS BTC Machine needed



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

As title....

Need to get a hopper for an *SCS Single* Bean to cup machine. Secondhand or compatible works just as good for this.

While I am at it, just about any technical Info would be good too as I only have operating manual so far

Anyone got contacts that might be able to help?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Let me know the dimensions of the base as I will more than likely have a hopper you can have


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

They are marketed in the UK by Bravilor, so you should be able to download tech manuals from their website. They should also be able to direct you to a UK parts supplier for SCS.


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

Thanks guys

CC I have a feeling that the hopper has some form of interlock/sensor as there is an "out of beans" type warning on the display

Have left a message with Bravilor so lets see if they respond


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

Sensor may be a light sensitive one, across the neck of the hopper / just above the grinding chamber.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

grumpydaddy said:


> Thanks guys
> 
> CC I have a feeling that the hopper has some form of interlock/sensor as there is an "out of beans" type warning on the display
> 
> Have left a message with Bravilor so lets see if they respond


Nomprobs let me know if I can help


----------

